# Fishing report



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

Heres my fishing report........ I stink..............................................................................


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 15, 2008)

Bass - come on, please give a real report,. We all learn even if we do not always catch. Conditions, location, baits etc. help everyone


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

Wasent much to report, i didnt really learn anything, i couldnt find any bait fish and only saw a few birds working very speraticly. I saw a lot of fry, but besides that i didnt even see a dink. I think joe and his wife hooked up one bass each in his 10' hole but they came unbuttoned before they were in the boat. But all around it was a pretty lousy day for me.......


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

Its ok Addict, get em next time!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

that and i got a decent sunburn...........ouch!!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats a great report....I would be happy to get a sunburn right now, I'm almost translucent this time of year. Just be glad you have warm or atleast open water, I spent the day driving with lots of sun glare from the SNOW on the ground :x


----------

